# Nielsen: new smartphone buyers prefer Android 2-to-1 over Apple in the US



## editor (Sep 26, 2011)

The new iPhone5 should go some way to redressing this balance, but at the moment, Android is ruling the roost in the States, with the huge choice of handsets proving a winner with the public.









> Apple's iPhone lost share among U.S. consumers who bought a mobile phone in the last three months, while the share for devices running Google's Android climbed, Nielsen said Monday.
> 
> In August, 28% of those who had purchased a smartphone in the preceding 90 days said that they picked an iPhone, down from 31% who said the same three months earlier.
> 
> Android's share of recent smartphone buyers jumped from 49% in May to 56% in August, according to Nielsen's data.





> Essentially, it's a battle waged between the many -- all the smartphone makers that produce Android devices and the carriers that support it -- and the few, represented by Apple and its two U.S. partners, AT&T and Verizon.
> 
> "It's Windows all over again," said Gold. "In Windows vs. Apple, why did Windows win? It was because Microsoft had a lot of people on their side."
> 
> http://www.computerworld.com/s/arti...ats_iPhone_2_to_1_in_new_smartphone_purchases


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 28, 2011)

No UK data for this available?


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> No UK data for this available?


With the Samsung S2 outselling the iPhone for the last three months (at least) in the UK, and a recent poll finding that people preferred it to the iPhone by a factor of two to one, I'd imagine the results will be much the same.


----------



## Greebozz (Sep 28, 2011)

Great stuff, makes me think why Nokia why?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 28, 2011)

Basically (a) people making medium- to high-end phones make "smartphones" now - the tech is cheap after all - and (b) almost every new smartphone uses Android. Why wouldn't it? Windows Mobile haha.


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Sep 30, 2011)

not disputing the figures but i still see more iphones around than any other. on the train home yesterday of the 7 high end phones i saw being used, 5 were were iphones, 1 blackberry and one htc desire (mine). i know i'm in the majority but have yet to see it.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 30, 2011)

Elvis Parsley said:


> not disputing the figures but i still see more iphones around than any other. on the train home yesterday of the 7 high end phones i saw being used, 5 were were iphones, 1 blackberry and one htc desire (mine). i know i'm in the majority but have yet to see it.


Remember that market share is how many sell right now, not how many are out there. iPhone had a head start on Android. But the UK market share numbers are broadly the same - about 50% android, 25% iphone and 25% other.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 30, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Basically (a) people making medium- to high-end phones make "smartphones" now - the tech is cheap after all - and (b) almost every new smartphone uses Android. Why wouldn't it? Windows Mobile haha.



Yep. With so many phone makers using Android it'd be very odd if Android's market share wasn't big.


----------



## Kanda (Sep 30, 2011)

Also, people know a new iPhone is due....


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Also, people know a new iPhone is due....


Android was outselling iPhones for the first half of 2010 in the US.


----------



## Kanda (Sep 30, 2011)

editor said:


> Android was outselling iPhones for the first half of 2010 in the US.



..and the second half?


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2011)

Kanda said:


> ..and the second half?


They carried right on outselling iPhones by an ever increasing margin.


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2011)

Elvis Parsley said:


> not disputing the figures but i still see more iphones around than any other. on the train home yesterday of the 7 high end phones i saw being used, 5 were were iphones, 1 blackberry and one htc desire (mine). i know i'm in the majority but have yet to see it.


Report today says it's all about Android in the UK:


> 44% of new UK smartphone sales are Android
> All eyes may be on the impending iPhone 5 launch next week, but at the end of the day sales speak louder than an updated spec sheet. So what have the UK smartphone-buying public been spending their hard-earned dosh on?
> 
> Looking specifically at the last 6 months, analysts Nielsen have revealed that 44% of new smartphone sales are handsets of the Android variety, followed by RIM's BlackBerry devices with a quarter of the market. Apple's iPhones accounted for just 18%.
> ...


----------

